# Old Talbot Express.....should I choose petrol or diesel ??



## GeneralMonty (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi peeps, just signed up, looking to buy an old Talbot Express coachbuilt or similar, got about £3000 to spend. Instinctively I would go for a diesel, but remembering what small engine diesels were like in the late 80's I'm understandably apprehensive and wondering if petrol is the way to go. Has anyone got one (petrol or diesel) or had both, what are your thoughts ?? Thanks


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

We had a 1987 Talbot Express petrol engine and I must admit it was rather thirsty. We think we got less than 20mpg..can't comment on diesel though for that age.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

We had a Camelot based on the 2.5 ltr Talbot diesel. A bit noisy but generally a good little workhorse. On a long run we returned around 30 to the gallon. Hth.

Nick.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

If you look at a Talbot Express, check the windscreen surround as they had a tendency to rot around there. There was also a problem with the gear change mechanism but there is a modification available for that.


----------



## PILOTEFAN (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi

We have got a 1990 Talbot Express Pilote 2.5 diesel turbo and it is really economical its better on fuel than our car !!!!.
Goes like a dream 

Mind you that is when you put the right fuel in


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

depending on what you can get for your pocket, I would see if you can find a turbo diesel or just a diesel engine which is noisy but you can do some sound proofing for that as they did not have much in the cab.Then again if a petrol one came up that had been well looked after and in good condition I would still consider that.
over say 4k miles the difference in price of fuel as apposed to difference in MPG should just about even out.

cabby


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I had a 1985 Pilote based on a non turbo Renault 2 litre.

Trying to get it to go was like shoving a dry stick up a dogs ***!!

I would suggest that you test drive whatever you are looking at and find a steep hill to climb, that will very quickly show up any shortfalls in the power dept.!!

There is a steep hill near me that the Pilote would go up in FIRST !!!! 8O


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi



This may seem strange ,but I have read that the petrol engine of this era, was much more robust, than the diesel.


As someone else has mentioned, get the one in the best condition internally, and externally, for your money.

Good place to ask advice on these vehicles, is the Preloved Site.


Andy


----------



## Garber (Aug 17, 2010)

we are lucky managed to bag a petrol which has been converted to run on LPG or petrol

LPG costs about 58p per litre


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

My Talbot Express managed 20mpg on petrol and 15/16 mpg on gas.


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

We have just changed from our 1994 Talbot Express 2.5 none turbo diesel and would say we had no trouble with power but on very steep hills you would see the speedo falling and if you where traveling with some one with turbo the distance would get wider and wider. One strange thing though it would pull better when fully loaded with fuel and water and all the things you would take on hols than when empty, I suppose it was an engine ment to pull under load. One other thought is petrol engines could be converted to run on gas as well. Good luck any way.


----------

